# Yeoh Yen Do



## LawDog (Dec 21, 2008)

I have asked this before but if anyone can comeup with info on this dude please let me know.
Around 1990 Michael Brown was a Sandan in the FVSSD. Some how he received some heavy corporate backing and opened up a few 8,000 foot square dojo's. There was a minor self promotion to 10 dan,(at age 34). I just found out that he declared himself a 12th dan and his short time young senior is an 11th dan. One of his 5th dans has been training for 5 years. No web sites, no one is allowed to watch etc.
This guy is really hurting Kenpo / Kempo so I went to his school to ask a few questions, I was escorted out by the locals. I do not know if I have spelled the name of his system correctly, short memory I guess.
:tantrum:


----------



## Twin Fist (Dec 27, 2008)

sigh


everything that comes out of villari seems to have this sort of crap attached to it


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2008)

Strongly disagree.  GM Villari is not beyond criticism, but there are quite a few people from the Villari line, that had some serious hardcore training...esp. here in New England.

Plus the issue being cited here is much, much, deeper than one Kempo/Kenpo lineage.   The idea of some yahoo with dubious credentials making money by teaching crap is so common that I'd wager that nearly every MT member has run across it at least once.

So much for the rest of us that try to make an honest living...sigh...


----------



## Twin Fist (Dec 28, 2008)

Carol,
I know you are right, but lets look at the big picture for a sec.

Villari's whole history is full of self promotions, video black belts, blue belts running schools, 35 yr old 9th dans, mass defections, etc,etc,etc

the man himself may be a decent martial artist, but as the good book says "by thier works you shall know them"

well, the Villari legacy speaks loud and clear and it says " I am the Kempo version of the ATA"


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 29, 2008)

LawDog said:


> I have asked this before but if anyone can comeup with info on this dude please let me know.
> Around 1990 Michael Brown was a Sandan in the FVSSD. Some how he received some heavy corporate backing and opened up a few 8,000 foot square dojo's. There was a minor self promotion to 10 dan,(at age 34). I just found out that he declared himself a 12th dan and his short time young senior is an 11th dan. One of his 5th dans has been training for 5 years. No web sites, no one is allowed to watch etc.
> This guy is really hurting Kenpo / Kempo so I went to his school to ask a few questions, I was escorted out by the locals. I do not know if I have spelled the name of his system correctly, short memory I guess.
> :tantrum:


 
Oh, he beat Christopher Geary's record for "youngest 10th Dan".  A record many had hoped would stand forever.


----------



## Twin Fist (Dec 29, 2008)

no doubt


----------

